# Hook Knife choices



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I got an amazon.ca gift card and was looking at the Morakniv hook knives. I've never used one before but would like one for carving spoons. Amazon carries the 162, 163, & 164. Anyone have any experience with these? Any suggestions for which one would be best for spoon carving? Also any tips on sharpening these things? Links to the knives below:

162: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B0034YWJ3K/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1482078833&sr=8-2&pi=SX200_QL40&keywords=hook+knife&dpPl=1&dpID=31MBCVK2rYL&ref=plSrch

163:
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B0034YWJ1M/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1482078833&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=hook+knife#

164:
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B00343VCCK/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1482078833&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40&keywords=hook+knife


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I have never used a hook either, I just ordered the Mora #164. I asked about them in the wood carving forum and it was suggested that a double edge knife is hard to use because you cannot put pressure on the back of the blade becaause of the sharp edge. In watch videos of carvers using a hook knife many time they use thier thumb on the back of the blade, that is the main reason I bought the 164 instead of the 162 or 63. hope that helps


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Karda,
I was thinking the single bevel would be easier to use. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------

